# New York, New York



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm soooo excited, my husband has booked us tickets to go to New York for my 40th!!! (feel so old, lol). Now years ago, pre Chi I would be great, clothes shopping, sight seeing etc, but now all I can think about is shopping for the Chi's lol. Can any New York members suggest any great shops? :cheer:


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Ooh that is exciting !!! I too went to NYC for my 40th, we had an amazing time. Go to the New York Dog Shop, it's 46 W 73rd Street. Have a fab time. xx


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've always wanted to go to NY. I think Trixie and peanut is located there. Have a fun time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Ooh that's brilliant, what a great birthday present! I love celebrating my birthday with a holiday (it helps me feel less crap about getting older LOL). I've been to New York a couple of times, but that was before I had my chis so I'm not sure about shops.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

There's a couple big brand name dog shops in the city but be prepared to spend double the amount u would find somewhere else lol  if u google u can find more. I tend to avoid those stores knowing I can find cheaper deals online. When it comes to food though...theres so many yummy places to eat! As a tourist I'm sure you'll be heading to times square and central park. When u go to times square (I'm not sure if they're still there) but if u see people dressed up hello kitty, toy story, predator, type of costumes dont take photos of them or with them ...they will literally haggle u for money..ive seen them put their hands into a lady's bag to get it as any means necessary. Besides that have fun shopping!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! That sounds like an amazing birthday gift! I've always wanted to go to NY and its definitely on my todo list. I'm not sure of any doggie stores but I just wanted to wish u a safe and fun trip! I'm sure you can google some shops and read the reviews? Enjoy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like a GREAT trip... have fun.........!! I been to NY one time... had a wonderful time.... saw the Bull on Wall Street, went to the Statue of Liberty, Central Park.... just so much to do.......you will have SO much fun... post some pics when you get home!

I find it abit funny that you are coming to USA for your trip.... and I would give the world to go to UK/Scotland.....lol
my bucketlist includes touching an old Castle that a King once lived in...... my mothers' clan (McLain) came from the Duart Castle in Scotland....... my grandmother was born in Sweden....


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

jan896 said:


> Sounds like a GREAT trip... have fun.........!! I been to NY one time... had a wonderful time.... saw the Bull on Wall Street, went to the Statue of Liberty, Central Park.... just so much to do.......you will have SO much fun... post some pics when you get home!
> 
> I find it abit funny that you are coming to USA for your trip.... and I would give the world to go to UK/Scotland.....lol
> my bucketlist includes touching an old Castle that a King once lived in...... my mothers' clan (McLain) came from the Duart Castle in Scotland....... my grandmother was born in Sweden....


Hey Jan we could do a house swap, I'll look after Kody and see the USA and you can look after Alfie and Bella and see good ole England. X


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I can't wait. I'm sure I'll come home with more for Delilah and Maisie than for me, buy hey! The house swap sounds a good idea too Lisa, just imagine travelling the world meeting everyone's chi's


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Oooo,ooo,ooo, how exciting! ive been twice, its AMAZING!!!!! Believe me, once you get there you will be so excited and theres so much to see you wont give the dogs a second thought! I loved it soooooo much. We went the first time for our 25th anniversary. My only advice, dont go in February, its blinking freezing, and i mean -14 freezing, I thought my face was going to snap off. You must must must must go up the Empire State Building at night, it is the most fantastic view in the world at night (Plus its open till 11ish and we just went straight up, the ques are usually horrific). When are you going? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Oooo, oooo, ooo and also if you can book a few excursions before you go. Worth doing, we did a coach tour round Manhattan which was good because it sort of gives you the lay of the land and then you can go back on foot if you want. We walked everywhere. We also did a food tour of Brooklyn which was great as we were the only 2 people booked on it so we had our own personal guide! We also did the boat tour right round the whole of Manhattan island, again, well worth doing. If you do the Ground Zero fire department museum take tissues. Done it twice, cried both times. I havnt seen the new freedom tower or the new ground zero museum as it was all still being built last time I went. I did feel kind of uncomfortable and a bit morbid going to see ground zero as really going to see the place where thousands died isnt a very respectful thing to do but everyone we spoke to was so lovely. I have BIG respect for the people of New York

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Oooo, ooo, ooo and you MUST go in Tiffanys. I just love being called Madam, they are sooo polite in there. And all the sparklies! Central Park is enormous, was in there over 2 hours and only did the bottom third of it. If you want to do it properly you need to put by a whole day 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Ooo, ooo, ooo and if you can do the carriage ride around central park, thats the one thing I didnt do and regret. Photos when you get back woman!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Oooo, ooo, ooo and you MUST go in Tiffanys. I just love being called Madam, they are sooo polite in there. And all the sparklies! Central Park is enormous, was in there over 2 hours and only did the bottom third of it. If you want to do it properly you need to put by a whole day
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When you get in Tiffanys ooh and ahh and give hubby loads of big smiles. Worked for me. Ha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rolo hahahahaha :lol: oooo ooooo!!!! :albino:


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Ruth for all the helpful hints and advice. My very own tour guide! I'm not going until April so hopefully warm enough. I can't wait. My mum is having the fur babies so at least I'll be able to relaxe about them. Plenty of pics to come I promise. I love the Tiffinys idea, we'll it is my birthday lol


----------



## Little Miss Kizzy (Jan 19, 2014)

New York is amazing. We went a few years ago and I'd love to go again. It was my birthday when we were there. Started with the Empire State Building, then Tiffany's then a show on Broadway at night. It was the perfect birthday  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i wanna go to uk one day! im so bored of new york -.- so crowded in the busy areas, smelly, scary at times. it would be so fun to take pics there! :albino:


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Little Miss Kizzy said:


> New York is amazing. We went a few years ago and I'd love to go again. It was my birthday when we were there. Started with the Empire State Building, then Tiffany's then a show on Broadway at night. It was the perfect birthday  x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A show on Broadway, didn't think of that, great idea, Thanks


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> i wanna go to uk one day! im so bored of new york -.- so crowded in the busy areas, smelly, scary at times. it would be so fun to take pics there! :albino:


Do you have any plans to visit the UK at all?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't want to go into Tiffanys, I would want to have a coffee and danish while standing outside, just because I love that film <3
I think a CP houseswap is a great idea.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Hollowaysal said:


> Thanks Ruth for all the helpful hints and advice. My very own tour guide! I'm not going until April so hopefully warm enough. I can't wait. My mum is having the fur babies so at least I'll be able to relaxe about them. Plenty of pics to come I promise. I love the Tiffinys idea, we'll it is my birthday lol


We went in April as well, was flipping boiling, unexpected heatwave! take clothes you can layer as they seem to have freaky weather. 
Yes, it is your 40TH BIRTHDAY !!! you need to stress this to your husband very muchly :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Hollowaysal said:


> Do you have any plans to visit the UK at all?


Pigeonsheep......dont bother....its a dump. And it rains constantly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I wouldn't want to go into Tiffanys, I would want to have a coffee and danish while standing outside, just because I love that film <3
> I think a CP houseswap is a great idea.


I was surprised how little the front of it has changed since that was filmed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Pigeonsheep......dont bother....its a dump. And it rains constantly
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lolololol!!!! Dumps would be more fun to take pics of ^.^


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Such blasphemy! The UK is beautiful, we have gorgeous landscapes, rich and diverse culture, ancient monuments, historical buildings, great shops etc. Yes it does rain (nearly) all the time but within a 10 mile radius of where I live I could show you several castles, Roman baths, Tudor buildings, a haunted pub, Glastonbury (the ultimate hippy town) which is possibly the original Camelot/King Arthurs burial site, places that Jane Austen stayed in, ancient white horses carved out of chalk on hillsides, thatched cottages, a medieval tithe barn, mystical standing stones, Englands smallest city (Wells, it has a cathedral so technically a city) caves and gorges (with the bones of bronze age animals), and that is just local to me!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Such blasphemy! The UK is beautiful, we have gorgeous landscapes, rich and diverse culture, ancient monuments, historical buildings, great shops etc. Yes it does rain (nearly) all the time but within a 10 mile radius of where I live I could show you several castles, Roman baths, Tudor buildings, a haunted pub, Glastonbury (the ultimate hippy town) which is possibly the original Camelot/King Arthurs burial site, places that Jane Austen stayed in, ancient white horses carved out of chalk on hillsides, thatched cottages, a medieval tithe barn, mystical standing stones, Englands smallest city (Wells, it has a cathedral so technically a city) caves and gorges (with the bones of bronze age animals), and that is just local to me!


I need to come and live with you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There must be some cool stuff in Kent?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Not as much as down your end, i suppose we are near London and we have Bluewater if you like shopping. Canterbury is ok but small. There are a few bits and pieces but I couldnt imagine having a holiday here. Could your end

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I suppose I am quite lucky. The whole of the West Country is lovely, my parents live by the coast in Devon. There are still parts that are total dumps though, Bridgewater springs to mind lol.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I suppose I am quite lucky. The whole of the West Country is lovely, my parents live by the coast in Devon. There are still parts that are total dumps though, Bridgewater springs to mind lol.


Yes, ive been there lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

